# Deer Hunters........Protect Your Nuts!!



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Heres the story.........my nephew got a 9 point this morning, while gutting the deer out, his knife slipped ( and you guessed it!) the knife cut into his upper leg and "Just Missed" sliceing into one of his "nutz". Went to the E.R. and had to get 6-8 stiches.  Be careful out there guys! WB


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

theres another reason why im not a big hunter


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well tell your nephew congrats on the deer! sorry to hear about his leg! I just want to know how he got his crotch??? I mean I can see fingers hands, and maybe an arm but your leg??? ouch!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

point of the story...be smart and always cut AWAY from the body...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

tell him, deer nutz are under a buck at most stores if he were to loose some.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> tell him, deer nutz are under a buck at most stores if he were to loose some.


Now, that's funny, Freyed...!

Hope the fellow is okay.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Cut that femoral artery and you're in serious trouble.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I have no clue how he did it, I guess he was sitting in a akward position when he was gutting it. Hes 18 yrs. old, about 6' 2" and around 275 lbs. A big guy!! I'll tell him about the deer nuts!!  WB


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

He's lucky he didn't cut into his femoral artery or he probably wouldn't have made it out alive.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good Thing It Wasn't Higher. He Would Have Lorana Bobbit Himself.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Ya really!! I saw him today, he had a pretty good "Limp" going on!  WB


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ohhh god is he going to be ok i would kill my self if i lost one of my nuts


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Sry to here about his Nuts ..... I have some pics of 13 and a 8 pt take a look under Bucks and Does 
Dan


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thanks guys , hes doing o.k.  WB ( Nice Bucks "Buckeye"!!)


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorta reminds me of a story a guy I used to work with told me..he was Turkey hunting with a guy this guy ends up getting a Turkey..they walk up to the bird and this guy reaches down to grab him..well I guess the bird wasnt quite dead yet and catches the guy on the side of the face with a spur and the guy now has a permenant scar.


----------

